# Sony NEX-6 and Wi-Fi



## Browninggold (Feb 28, 2014)

My Iphone5 will not connect with Bluetooth. The attach photo says it is Wi-Fi (lower right) but the phone cannot locate the Sony (device). Any ideas?


----------



## Browninggold (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I figured it out..


----------



## Kolia (Feb 28, 2014)

Browninggold said:


> I think I figured it out..



Yeah ?

-Connect to camera-generated wifi
-Launch Playmemory Mobile app on phone.


----------



## Browninggold (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Kolia. I had Playmemories launched but the iPhone or iPad was not connecting to camera. Didn't know in Menu of camera it asks how to download...trying to remember the options. I believe to TV was one and smartphone another etc...Messing with my Sony XBR-950 Television have not streamed to that as of yet but I did plug in USB cable to TV. Awesome pictures for just being in Auto Mode. Going to purchase one of the recommended NEX-6 books from either Amazon or B & N. I'm kind of a fan of Sony optics anyways. The projector I have VPL-VW95ES (VPLVW95ES) : Product Overview : Other : Sony Professional
throws a excellent image.


----------

